# Satinette



## Elfi (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a satinette who is female and one year old. I purchased her to keep her as a pet but she is very very scared of me. (I should have looked for a baby 
Can someone please help me to find a loft for her where she can live as she is supposed to - with other pigeons? 
Please help!! I live close to Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Satinettes are wonderful little birds. Perhap you can get her a little mate to settle with, the two will do well as pets. Also, you can gradually tame her by hand feeding her and spending time with her. She may never be completely cuddly like a pet but she needs time to get used to you too.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

were you able to find her a home???


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

hi there i live in georgia and would love to have that gorgeous bird (if you didn't find a home), i have 1 alrdy and that would a perfect mate for him . i live right outside atlanta.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

~pigeonlover~ said:


> hi there i live in georgia and would love to have that gorgeous bird (if you didn't find a home), i have 1 alrdy and that would a perfect mate for him . i live right outside atlanta.


This was posted 5 months ago, just so you know..but that would be a good thing if she still has her..good luck.


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

it took me three years to tame my roller Dragon, he seemed to have been traumatized. Even after i mated him, still, really standoffish. now he sits comfortably on my chest and our hearts beat together....(figurativly). It is worth it. the love one can recieve by loving a pigeon, it is incomparable to anything i have ever experienced. keep trying, and if she is still up for adoption, good luck. qp


----------



## aslam4334 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dear sir can u please help me to get good pearl white eyes high flyer tumbler for breeding or for sale please help


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i always wean my babies in a weaning pen, they tame down very good, i walk in the aviary and they are landing on my shoulders and head


----------

